# waste/water charges paphos



## Jazzychick (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi - my partner and I will be moving to Paphos later this year, does anyone have any info on waste collection/water charges for the area. If we rent somewhere with communal charges included will there be other charges to consider.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The charges vary from town to town and are collected by the local council.

Pete


----------



## Jazzychick (Feb 21, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> The charges vary from town to town and are collected by the local council.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, so if a person lived at different locations within the Paphos area such as Peyia, Kissonerga or Tala for example, they would have different charges?...it's not a big issue, we're just trying to see what outgoings we would have to find regarding this


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Jazzychick said:


> Thanks Pete, so if a person lived at different locations within the Paphos area such as Peyia, Kissonerga or Tala for example, they would have different charges?...it's not a big issue, we're just trying to see what outgoings we would have to find regarding this


That's right. If you could state what areas you are interested in I'm sure you'll get some guidance answers.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Water charges in Tala are high compared to most places as the water comes from the Monastery.
Peyia is also fairly high. In Konia where we live the water charges are very low.
I can't speak for any other areas.


----------



## Jazzychick (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you both for your feedback


----------

